# patterns for knitting baby cocoons



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm having trouble locating knitting patterns for baby cocoons. Looking for an easy pattern.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

A knitted baby cocoon is just a very long hat. Start with the basic band of what could be a hat. Make a rib if you want or start a pattern that you like. Continue for about 19 inches, then start a decrease like you would for a hat. You can change colors, add cables, fun patterns, anything you want. 
You can find some patterns were listed on the forum over the last few months. Do a search for baby cocoons and I am sure you will find a few..
Good luck.
Deb


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. 
I did go on the Lionbrand, all-free knitting and redheart yarn websites. Only found 2 and they were fairly difficult.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Bunting/Baby-Cuddle-Sack/ct/1

This is a very simple yet cute pattern.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Sometimes thay are call snuggle sack, cuddle sack, bunting. Just keep looking. Still in all I just make a very long hat and have fun with adding things to it. Can make 1 per day if I do not have to stop..


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

ooooooh soooo cute!!! Thanks so much for the tip. Just what I was looking for!! I wonder why the pattern didn't come up when I looked at the website?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Because this one is called a 'cuddle sack', who comes up with these names anyway,.LOL


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm! Thanks for clarifying! 
Have a great day!


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> I'm having trouble locating knitting patterns for baby cocoons. Looking for an easy pattern.
> Thanks so much in advance!


I found a number of different ones on the following websites
www.favecrafts.com and one or two of the other free websites.They are a bit plain, i purchase a patterned one on ebay from a company called ShiFio's patterns.co.uk. If you cannot find any on the free websites i could email you copies of mine if you send a private message with your email address,


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

I went on the fave craft website and couldn't find anything either under snuggle sack or cocoon.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

bevscountrycottage.com try this link. This site is for preemies and babies alike with health problems. I think if you look at the free patterns you might find 1 or 2 that you will like.


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks to everyone whot tried to give me sites. I didn't have any luck on freekittingpatterns. com which took me quite awhile to sign up. E-patternscentral.com either. I looked under snugle blankets, cocoon blankets and blankets.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> A knitted baby cocoon is just a very long hat. Start with the basic band of what could be a hat. Make a rib if you want or start a pattern that you like. Continue for about 19 inches, then start a decrease like you would for a hat. You can change colors, add cables, fun patterns, anything you want.
> You can find some patterns were listed on the forum over the last few months. Do a search for baby cocoons and I am sure you will find a few..
> Good luck.
> Deb


Thanks so much for this. I bought a pattern and the directions are ridiculous -- shoved it to the bottom of the pile until I wanted to mess with it. You've helped me more than once; love this one.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Do try www.ravelry.com they have lots on their site


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Annies Attic has some nice ones I have just finished one which was nice and easy.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's free patterns on ravelry;

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=baby%20cocoons&availability=ravelry%2Bfree&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=created

Happy Knitting!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for this link...I love the Scrappie Sack...what a great use of left over yarn and an opportunity to be creative.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Wondering (outloud) if you could use the Large Yellow Knifty Loom and make a baby cocoon from that? would it be big enough? KP'ers minds want to know


----------



## sandybro (Apr 27, 2011)

check out the bernat website,free patterns,i am doing a really cute one,bernat softee baby strawberry cocoon (to knit)


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, Ravelry.com is the place to go. I have made several. They are fun to make and you can even use up left-over yarn by striping.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Check out knittingpatterncentral.com they have a baby section and a loom section. Loads of patterns there.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I've made this one before using carron simply soft acrylic. 
It's simple and the pattern is free - thanks Bright Family:
http://brightfamfarm.blogspot.com/2010/08/acorn-swaddle-sac-and-cap-knitting.html


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I just figure out how long and how wide I want it, check the gauge of the yarn then cast on, rib stitch for an inch or two then knit to 2 inches within the length I want then make an eyelet row for a draw string then rib 2 more inches. A cocoon is fun because you can just design it any way you want once you figure out your gauge. Have fun.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Please be sure to check the safety issues - there was a recent post here about a baby requiring a finger amputation because it (the finger) got twisted up in a hole or gap between stitches. Horrible thing to have happen. The person posting had just come home from the ER with her neighbor and neighbor's baby. Her suggestion was to make sure there were no ribbons, no eyelets, and the stitches were dense enough that baby couldn't easily get the fingers through them. 

I agree - they sure are cute! Have a lot of time checking out all the free patterns out there!


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

I asked the same question a few days ago and was sent a pattern that sounds good. I am a beginning knitter so it needs to be fairly simple for me. I hope you get a good response.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I would think that one would not put a baby down to sleep in something like this and leave it for long periods of time,,,long enough to lose circulation in a finger. I can't imagine leaving a newborn alone without checking on them for hours.


----------



## sailorlady (May 19, 2011)

I just googled Knit bunting pattern and it took me to pattern central with quite a few in various levels. I think I'll do the blue one in the beginning. I like the fact that it ties at the bottom.
Take a look.
www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_blankets.php


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I would think that one would not put a baby down to sleep in something like this and leave it for long periods of time,,,long enough to lose circulation in a finger. I can't imagine leaving a newborn alone without checking on them for hours.


I agree with you 100% Gypsie - there are more and more tragic reports of injuries and deaths. So heartbreaking. It's a wonder this didn't happen more often when my kids were little. Remember granny square afghans? Perhaps your last line is the key - not leaving them alone for hours between checks. Whatever the reason, it's awful to hear of an injury or worse yet, death from things that didn't seem to be a problem 20-30 years ago.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

there are a few on ravelry I tried typing in cocoons and cuddle sacks and different names.I did a cute one from ravelry it was a row of owls at the top,and there is a matching hat later on on the site.I think its called owly hat They're harder to find than the crochet ones,all the really cute ones are crochet.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sz 13 curcular needles, 5.5 oz worsted

Using 2 strands of yarn, cast on 44 stitches
Place marker and join.
Knit in round till piece is 19" long
K2tog around (22 st)
Knit around
K2tog around
Cut yarn leaving approx 10" tail; thread darning needle and thread thru remaining stitches. Pull tight and secure. Weave in ends.

This is super easy and works up quickly. The top rolls to the outside, so I knit a hat to match. Love the fact that this has no seams!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Sz 13 curcular needles, 5.5 oz worsted
> 
> Using 2 strands of yarn, cast on 44 stitches
> Place marker and join.
> ...


This is an easy pattern and a very good one. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You are welcome. Couldn't remember where I got it, but it was free. I've probably made 10-12 of these for charity. Enjoy.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

This should have the free patterns. Am sending more on a PM to you

http://www.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&va=free+baby+cocoons+patterns


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-for-Baby/Cozy-Soft-Baby-Cocoon-and-Hat-from-Red-Heart
http://mrsmissymuffet.blogspot.com/2010/02/laurel-love-cocoon.html
http://********************************/2010/09/pss.html
http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/baby-cuddle-sack-hand-knit-free-pattern


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Ravelry.com has lots of free patterns. There are cacoons and their search is great.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

A bit of good advice - knit or crochet it tightly so there are no holes or loops that the baby can get fingers or toes caught in. There was a sad story about a baby who lost its finger after being twisted in a baby cocoon. Maybe check back a week or so to find the message on knitting paradise.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> I went on the fave craft website and couldn't find anything either under snuggle sack or cocoon.


I have a couple taken from a free download websites if you cannot find any.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> I'm having trouble locating knitting patterns for baby cocoons. Looking for an easy pattern.
> Thanks so much in advance!


I have a knitting one here and a crocheted version is linked from this page- both super easy!

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/bevs-peapod-cozy.html


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi 
I got in the Ravelry website and there were really cute free patterns to donwnload. Now I have to decide which one to use! Thanks for the tip


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Wow! It's really a neat website. Can't wait to buy the yarn and get going on one of the patterns.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> Thanks for the tip. Wow! It's really a neat website. Can't wait to buy the yarn and get going on one of the patterns.


Join some of the groups. We have a fun time together.


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh how sad! Will do garter, or st., something tighter and dense. Their tiny fingers and toes wouldn't need much space . 
I noticed some of the patterns are on larger needles and won't use those.
Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

What website has the scrappy sack pattern?


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> Oh how sad! Will do garter, or st., something tighter and dense. Their tiny fingers and toes wouldn't need much space .
> I noticed some of the patterns are on larger needles and won't use those.
> Thanks so much for the info.


Mine is made on larger needles, but my cocoon was designed for outdoor use -NOT for laying the baby down to sleep in. That's what happened to the other little baby... the parents put the baby to bed wearing it.


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

That makes sense to have a heavier one f/outside. Common sense is not a given characteristic anymore! 
Thanks f/the info.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56973-1.html

This is the one that I just finished. It is just perfect, no holes, knit side to side. 
Bernat pipsqueak lovely sweet yarn, so soft.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

There was a recent post here about an infant death due to being caught in the loose stitches. Search for it before you knit.


----------



## lchall (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858

This is a free pattern for a baby cocoon sack and cap.
I have made two of them with Bernat Baby Cake Yarn and
they are wonderful.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> A knitted baby cocoon is just a very long hat. Start with the basic band of what could be a hat. Make a rib if you want or start a pattern that you like. Continue for about 19 inches, then start a decrease like you would for a hat. You can change colors, add cables, fun patterns, anything you want.
> You can find some patterns were listed on the forum over the last few months. Do a search for baby cocoons and I am sure you will find a few..
> Good luck.
> Deb


DUH! Never thought about this before, but yes, I can see that's it's actually a long long hat! Gives me some options - love it! Thx.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> There was a recent post here about an infant death due to being caught in the loose stitches. Search for it before you knit.


Yes, I read about that, too. But babies should never be put to sleep in a crib wrapped in a cocoon, nor should they be knit with long ties that can strangle or holes that they can poke their fingers in. I think there was a baby who lost a finger because circulation was cut off.


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

That's one of the patterns I copied. I guess I just don't feel comfortable about the cocoon anymore. Babies kick pretty early and their little arms move about. I think a bunting or sack w/arms would be safer. Something that can't move up to the face by baby movement if it doesn't have arms. I did find a snug sack on Ravelry. Robin Devine designed it and it's called snug as a bug sleep sack. The top is ribbed so it's more stable and it 's only shown to wear up to the underarms. Looks easy. Also on the Bernat site is the strawberry cocoon . I think the leaves would fit to the underarms also. It's a little more work.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

What about if it was lined with a soft flannel? that way it wouldn't have the holes and it would probalby be warmer as well  Just wondering


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh.....on weekends and evenings I can spend hours on Ravelry.....now I've discovered AllFreeKnitting! I may have to quit my full time job!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

jat55 said:


> Oh my gosh.....on weekends and evenings I can spend hours on Ravelry.....now I've discovered AllFreeKnitting! I may have to quit my full time job!


You Go GIRL!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

There are some cocoon patterns on ebay I have been exploring ebay recently and found some under baby patterns. There is also NZ naturally they have a beautiful baby cocoon pattern. I would try both web sites.


----------



## Susan T (Dec 4, 2011)

Mary Maxim has a few. One of their bunting patterns even has access holes for a car seat buckle.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> I'm having trouble locating knitting patterns for baby cocoons. Looking for an easy pattern.
> Thanks so much in advance!


I have only done one so far, in a lovely white knobbly 100% wool, on my knifty knitter loom. It came out lovely. I didn't do a rib (as you would for the brim of a hat) so mine rolls over nicely at the top. I don't think I would like one to be tight at the top anyway. I put a thick tassle on the bottom to make it a bit different. The other ladies have given you some lovely patterns, and suggestions, so go for it.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Susan T said:


> Mary Maxim has a few. One of their bunting patterns even has access holes for a car seat buckle.


Can you direct me towards which pattern that is that you say has car seat buckles?

Okay I see it now....but, sheesh $30 ! 
http://www.marymaxim.com/snuggly-bunting-size-3-6-months.html

I also found one that is knit on a loom - but, I am not smart enough to convert it to straight knitting or circular.

Scroll down to page 26 
http://books.google.com/books?id=7CSY-PgZSOoC&pg=PA26&lpg=PA26&dq=seat+buckle+bunting+knit+pattern&source=bl&ots=sz8zOiWRe-&sig=foH_5Y8TT-ZwC1IRs2jgLR74Jq4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=-o4kT5a2JLHXiAKH8qTmBw&ved=0CFkQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=seat%20buckle%20bunting%20knit%20pattern&f=false

I like it though, I would think that if you had an opening on the side, that it would be easy to get baby out once you got in the house, and buttons on the shoulder straps.

Anybody got the know how to come up with one without having to pay so much?


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

I hadn't heard of baby cocoons before joining this forum. I had a look thought how lovely and snuggley they looked . But I have a couple of questions: Do you leave the baby to sleep in them? If so, what is the danger of the baby snuggling down further and maybe stop breathing. I wonder what SIDS' opinion is on the safety aspect of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome? I know how carefully my grandchildren have been placed at the foot of their cots so that they can't move further under the bed clothes and suffocate. I am very interested in your replies.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Pollyfisch said:


> I hadn't heard of baby cocoons before joining this forum. I had a look thought how lovely and snuggley they looked . But I have a couple of questions: Do you leave the baby to sleep in them? If so, what is the danger of the baby snuggling down further and maybe stop breathing. I wonder what SIDS' opinion is on the safety aspect of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome? I know how carefully my grandchildren have been placed at the foot of their cots so that they can't move further under the bed clothes and suffocate. I am very interested in your replies.


Absolutely NOT for sleeping. 
However, they are nice for babies that like to be swaddled. They are nice too, instead of the old receiving blankets that you had to keep re-folding to keep baby warm.


----------



## hippybiker (Nov 27, 2011)

Check out favecrafts.com, check out crochet for baby and you'll find the pattern for Cozy Soft Baby Cocoon and Hat. Just made one for my new grand daughter and it took about a day and half, quick, easy and cute!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh thank you for your reply. I think I will knit one for my grand child due in June (our winter time)



ritchsgirl said:


> Pollyfisch said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't heard of baby cocoons before joining this forum. I had a look thought how lovely and snuggley they looked . But I have a couple of questions: Do you leave the baby to sleep in them? If so, what is the danger of the baby snuggling down further and maybe stop breathing. I wonder what SIDS' opinion is on the safety aspect of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome? I know how carefully my grandchildren have been placed at the foot of their cots so that they can't move further under the bed clothes and suffocate. I am very interested in your replies.
> ...


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

lady lulu said:


> I'm having trouble locating knitting patterns for baby cocoons. Looking for an easy pattern.
> Thanks so much in advance!


Someone a few weeks ago posted the story of a baby who got tangled in a cocoon and lost a finger. They sound dangerous.

pzoe


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

pzoe said:


> lady lulu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having trouble locating knitting patterns for baby cocoons. Looking for an easy pattern.
> ...


Anything that is loose would be dangerous. However, the ones that are more tightly knit are not, anymore than any other blanket, sweater etc.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully the story about the baby loosing a finger was checked into and not put here for a scare. Most of us know that babies get into things they shouldn't but if you have any worries why not put a liner in it??????


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Mommiedearest said:


> Hopefully the story about the baby loosing a finger was checked into and not put here for a scare. Most of us know that babies get into things they shouldn't but if you have any worries why not put a liner in it??????


That's all I asked  lol


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The pattern I use most is made with two strands of worsted-weight yarn (I love to use two different colors) and size 15, 16" circular needles. 

You simply cast on 55 stitches and knit every row for 19". Then you work two rounds of K2Tog all the way around, To finish, leave a tail of yarn to run through a darning needle. Pull stitches tight and secure on wrong side.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I did one from Red Heart for Christmas. It was just adorable so I converted it to other colors. Just the cutest. You can probably Google it. Red Heart has some really cute baby things. Michelle


----------



## Elizabeth Allen (Jun 17, 2013)

I have cast on 100 stiches of 8pl wool in a 2 plain, 2 purl pattern. I have used the first ball of wool and I still haven't worked out how or when I should start to decrease. Can anyone help me please.
Elizabeth Allen


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The pattern I use is done in simple stockinette (60 sts) and starts decreasing three rows from BO, using a K2tog all the way around. Leave a tail to draw up stitches remaining on needle


----------



## adele martin (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to make the round wash cloth's but my aunt made them bigger like a placemat do you have the direction to make the pattern bigger help


----------



## adele martin (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to make the round wash cloth's but my aunt made them bigger like a placemat do you have the direction to make the pattern bigger help


----------



## adele martin (Feb 26, 2015)

did you get my message. I have been looking on every sight on my computer. I know there is a way to make the round dish cloth's bigger but I can't figure it out place help I am making them for a wedding gift. thanks


----------



## adele martin (Feb 26, 2015)

anyone out there


----------



## adele martin (Feb 26, 2015)

am I on the wrong sight no one seems to be helping me


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you looked on Ravelry, or Sugar N Cream's website.


----------

